# 2006 GMC Sierra 3500 Headlights WON'T turn on



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

hey, I just have to throw this question out there incase anyone else on the forum has had this problem. I was sitting in traffic in a parking lot after fireworks tonight for about 45 minutes without moving so i turned off my headlights because they were shining in someones eyes infront of me. Then 45 minutes later, once things got moving again, I go to turn them on and they will not turn on. 

I then drove home with my fog lights. When I got home I checked all my fuses and they all appear to be alright. Also the headlights turn on and off properly when the key is in the off position and removed from the ignitiion. But right when I put the key in and turn it even one click the head lights will not turn on. although the clearance lights are on and the orange lights on the front of the truck can be turned on and off with the headlight switch.

I'm really not sure how to fix this problem, and with the dealership closed tommorrow due to 4th of July I'd like to fix it myself in the interest of time, so any help on this is appriciated. 


thanks, 
collin


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Might be the autolamp sensor or switch keeping the lights off. The fogs can be turned on without the main beams.

In my 2000 I can disbale the autolamp feature by cycling the interior light bypass switch (the small pushbutton right next to the main headlight switch) 4 times...check your manual for how to do it, but I bet if you do this you can turn your lights on manually. You have to disable it every time you start your truck by the way.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You will definitly need your dealer for diagnosis to fix this problem, but a couple of things that could affect your headlight operation are the ignition switch, the headlight switch itself, a defective BCM or a poor connection between the headlight switch and the BCM.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, I'm going to be heading in to the dealer today. Thanks for the help though! 

-collin


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

merrimacmill;393812 said:


> Alright, I'm going to be heading in to the dealer today. Thanks for the help though!
> 
> -collin


Be sure to update us on what they find.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I never made it to the dealer, but its a good thing. That would have been one embarassing trip to the GMC dealer. 

I was driving down the street with my friend and he happen to mention a switch next to the switch that changes the headlights to the plow lights since I have a Boss Plow. And I immeditally knew what was wrong so I turned the switch from plow back to truck everything worked fine. Something must have hit the switch and changed it. Stuipid mistake hah.

Thanks for the help though, 

collin


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I had to laugh at that. I did the same thing today while I was at silver lake. I didn't have any gauge lights or radio lights or anything. I was like wtf. So I was like well I know I didn't pop a fuse because I never take my truck thru the water holes (because they are about 6 feet deep, and water and vehicals don't mix) Also I new I didn't rip anything out because I brought it right to the beach. I spent about 15 min trying to figure out what was going on. I tried everything. Except the backlight dimmer swtich. AHAH! It was all the way down. AHAH! Atleast you got it all figured out.

Ryan


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

merrimacmill;393937 said:


> Well I never made it to the dealer, but its a good thing. That would have been one embarassing trip to the GMC dealer.
> 
> I was driving down the street with my friend and he happen to mention a switch next to the switch that changes the headlights to the plow lights since I have a Boss Plow. And I immeditally knew what was wrong so I turned the switch from plow back to truck everything worked fine. Something must have hit the switch and changed it. Stuipid mistake hah.
> 
> ...


Gotta love those cheap fix's.....


----------

